# A/C Problems???



## LaBella61690 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a 2008 nissan sentra at 37,500 miles now. I have been having issues with my a/c acting up since i was at 20,000 miles about 6months ago and took the car to the dealer many times and told there was no visable issue because they couldnt duplicate my problems. It is virtually impossible for me to get this car to the dealer while it acts up because it is intermittent. 

Problem: I live in florida a very humid state in the mornings there is fog on the window and i put my defroster on warm and put it toward the front nd rear windows. after 5 minutes when all the fog is gone and i switch it back to cold and face vents the car doesnt recognize it has switched and continues to blow hot air to defrost the windows it will reset and begin working after about 5 minutes and when it finally switches to the correct function the car shakes like the compressor kicks on. It happens alot but not every time and sometimes i find that even when i just simply turn on the a/c it blows to my feet when it is set to blow to the face and will not switch back for a while.

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated now that my cars out of warranty and they are probably now going to be able to locate the problem and ill be paying out of pocket for this issue


----------



## Korrie (May 18, 2010)

Take the car back to the dealer with the original paper work from your last visit(s). When they tell you that you will be charged ask that they contact Nissan for approval to warranty the item since you've asked them about it in the past. Usually, they will warranty the issue.


----------

